# iPOD wall mount docking station



## m3rheino

I am wanting to find a nice looking docking station for my iPOD and wanted to know what companies out there offer an IN WALL unit. I have looked at a variety of places, but no one seems to carry such a product.


Thanks.


----------



## M1chael

 http://www.iportmusic.com/iport-inwall.html 


Is this what you are after?


----------



## m3rheino

That is what I was looking for. Thanks. FYI, I found another company that does the same thing (Sonance).


----------



## Johnson Nguyen

Ohhh thanks very much. It is what I was looking for too. Do you know if it can hold the 30 gig?


----------



## M1chael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnson Nguyen* /forum/post/13488441
> 
> 
> Ohhh thanks very much. It is what I was looking for too. Do you know if it can hold the 30 gig?



Take a look at the website, they have a pdf for compatibility instructions....in your case it looks like both 3rd and 4th gen are compatible...but for the 3rd the ir control is not compatible...so you need to see what gen your ipod is and figure out whether the ir control is necessary or not.


----------



## Jimmy Panos

I am in the market for one as well, but something is confusing me. They sell different models. Most of them are unballaned, and sell a seperate balanced wall mount. If the speaker wires will travel longer than 20ft, you need one that is balanced. Why I am finding it so hard to justify paying an extra $200 just to balance the audio?


----------



## R1Jester

Is it the speaker wires or the docking station to the wallplate that need to be shorter than 20ft for the balancing? i.e. if you mount the iport on the wall near the AV rack, wouldn't the receiver handle the balancing?


----------



## Jimmy Panos

The way I understand, if the CAT5 cable is longer than 20ft, you need the balancing kit. Well I found a place that sells a not so known brand In wall docking kit with the balanced audio for 150 plus shipping. Do a search for part number CV-A0314 . I will be sure to try it out, and let you guys know how it works. It is going in my bathroom, which I figure I will need 50-75 feet of the CAT5 cable so I can run the cable in between the drywall and ceiling.


----------



## toothboy

i want a wall mounted ipod dock that connects to an in-ceiling speaker. i don't have the need for any full house audio control, so i was wondering if there's an in-wall dock that just connects to a single speaker in the same room.


i haven't been able to find any of this; most of the in-wall docks i've seen require connection to a hub or a more complex system.


anyone know if anything simple like i'm wanting exists?


----------



## asq19

I haven't seen any that can self amplify a speaker.


Also, I'm pretty sure that iPort is Sonance AFIK.

Thanks.


----------

